# Diff between Torp, Pyramid & Belicoso?



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Everyone:

Quick question: what is the difference between Pyramides, Belicosos and Torpedoes? My impressions are that Pyramides are wider at the foot and taper a bit towards the head whereas the others do not. Also that Belicosos tend to be slightly bigger in RG (52) than the others by tradition.True? Am I really "out there" on this?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

According to the 'experts'...

A *Pyramid *tapers the entire length of the cigar from foot to head.

A *Torpedo *only tapers off the head and the taper does not extend through the length of the cigar.

A *Belicoso *is almost identical to a Torpedo but the taper is not as drastic and the tip tapers off very quickly.

A *Perfecto *is like a Torpedo but both the foot and the head are tapered, creating a classic Cuban shape.

A *Figurado *is like a Perfecto, but usually has a taper through the entire cigar plus both ends of the cigar are tapered like a Perfecto.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Gary, great explanation! A figurado can also be somewhat of a Salomon shape too, as for as I understood a Salomon is a type of Figurado...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

fivespdcat said:


> Gary, great explanation! A figurado can also be somewhat of a Salomon shape too, as for as I understood a Salomon is a type of Figurado...


Yep...the Salomon ...The length tends to vary but all salomons have one unifying quality, a large bulbous foot with a dramatic taper from the foot up to either a pointed or rounded head. The average is about 7 inches but there are shorter ones. This kind of shape usually costs more because the torcedors have to be very good to be able to make this shape...as it changes angles and takes on the shapes of the parejo, torpedo and perfecto. I have a few of these and they are very cool to look at...I wouldn't even attempt a roll like this without years of training..cheaper for me to just buy them.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Yep...the Salomon ...The length tends to vary but all salomons have one unifying quality, a large bulbous foot with a dramatic taper from the foot up to either a pointed or rounded head. The average is about 7 inches but there are shorter ones. This kind of shape usually costs more because the torcedors have to be very good to be able to make this shape...as it changes angles and takes on the shapes of the parejo, torpedo and perfecto. I have a few of these and they are very cool to look at...I wouldn't even attempt a roll like this without years of training..cheaper for me to just buy them.


Yeah the Salomon's are just gorgeous, it is by far my favorite shape and a dream to smoke. I tend to buy just about any stick in that shape, for me they seem to taste that much better!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Actually all of the above shapes would technically be considered figurados.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't know if this is a rule or not, but in my limited experience, belicosos seem to be shorter than torpedoes usually; in the 5 - 5 1/2 length range while cigars called torpedoes have been 6" or longer.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Max_Power said:


> I don't know if this is a rule or not, but in my limited experience, belicosos seem to be shorter than torpedoes usually; in the 5 - 5 1/2 length range while cigars called torpedoes have been 6" or longer.


Donnie is correct about them being called Figurados.

After reading about all the different sizes yes, the belis are shorter than the torps....

Torpedo (6 1/2" x 52) 
Petite Belicoso (5" x 50) 
Belicoso (6" x 50)

Some tend to label their cigars in this fashion:
5x54 Belicoso Fino

According to Cigar Magazine:
Traditional belicosos are short pyramids, often with a slightly rounded pyramid head. They often measure from 5 to 5 1/2 inches, with ring gauges of about 50. Today's belicosos, however, are often coronas or corona gordas with tapered heads.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Spelling and length.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------

